# Do you fear needles?



## Ayame (Dec 24, 2008)

So, do you? A lot of people fear needles horribly.  I used to, admittedly, but I grew out of it...
Well, at first I never fidgeted during shots, but once I had to have a tetanus shot, and afterwards my arm ached, so I became angry at needles.
I had a horrific blood test, too.
My fear is gone.


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, because I just can't stand the thought or mental image of a sharp little object puncturing my skin AHH


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh my God yes ;o;



Aaaaah! Get it away! Get it away! *brings out wasp killer*

Mostly because when I was three, I had to have a shot. In my knee.

What kind of retard gives shots in the _knee?_

Not to mention that the needle was about as thick as this o


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 24, 2008)

Eerp x~x Probably my deepest fear. Don't even know quite why, but that thought is.. aaaarh.
Last time I went to the doc's and had to have one I literally nearly passed out outright, like lightheaded dizzyness to blurred and obscured vision to collapsing backwards into a chair. Don't get me started on blood tests.. haven't even been able to let them do one in a good 8 years.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Not really, no. I am very afraid of having objects stuck in my body - sometimes this even extends to my own bodily organs (my lungs in particular) - but needles are just there for a few seconds.

Piercings, on the other hand...


----------



## see ya (Dec 24, 2008)

Somewhat. I always get a bit nervous before a shot, but it's not my worst fear.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 24, 2008)

Nah. As long as I don't see it piercing my skin, I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## J.T. (Dec 24, 2008)

They are the only thing in the world that reduces me from a HUGE, MANLY HUNK OF uh MAN (totally 8D) to a shaking, quivering lump on the ground.

So yes.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Dec 24, 2008)

How would I inject myself if I were?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 24, 2008)

Kinda. I can stand getting a shot, but I don't like getting them.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 24, 2008)

a bit, yes

I had to get 2 jabs at school before, both times I pretty much shat myself beforehand


----------



## PichuK (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not scared of needles, but jesus christ the sight of blood in a syringe makes me extremely squeamish.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Not needles, no. The blood does, though. They hurt like a bitch, but they don't scare me.


----------



## s k (Dec 24, 2008)

ph34r of needles is redundant if you are a guy


----------



## Ayame (Dec 24, 2008)

s k said:


> ph34r of needles is redundant if you are a guy


What?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, though not my worst fear. I especially get really squeemish if the thing is _directly_ pointed at me.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 24, 2008)

No.
I think I may get very slightly concerned sometimes due to the potential pain, but the needle itself does not disturb me.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

N-needles...?

Probably one of the only things I'm scared of, aside from psychological medication (which goes hand-in-hand with this) and basketballs flying at me.

But it's a long story involving aforementioned psych meds, four days in the hospital with an allergic reaction that almost killed me, and around 50 individual blood tests. 

*shudders* ><


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 25, 2008)

Nah, I'm okay with them. That is, if they aren't draining blood from me. Then I might start crying.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't particularly like them, but I don't fear them. Though I hate getting shots inside my mouth. >_< Mouth-related injuries, surgeries, etc. disturb me slightly.

This is incredibly ironic right now, because my friend just told me that she accidentally stabbed herself with a needle. xD


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes I do. But I'm not like "cling to something to I don't have to go" or "If I smash my face with something I won't have to go" I just tense up and are butterfree stumoch*however you spell it*.


----------



## allitersonance (Dec 25, 2008)

I automatically look away if a needle is about to puncture anyone's skin, including my own, but I'm fine with getting them.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 25, 2008)

No. I used to when I was younger, and I had a pretty bad experience with getting a blood test, but not anymore.

I do absolutely loathe finger pricks, though. I'm not scared of them, I just don't appreciate being stabbed in a big ball of nerve endings is all.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate needles. You could say I fear them but not as much as some people :)


----------



## Jetx (Dec 25, 2008)

I normally get nervous about them, but they always turn out to be fine. Until it aches the day after or whatever, that is.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not particularly scared or afraid of needles.

In actual fact, the only time I really remember having a bad experience with a needle was when I had my tuberculosis jab somwhere on the underside of my upper left arm. Or maybe it was more to the side? Either way, it was painful. MMR jabs were fine and the 9 anaesthetic needles I had to the gums were fine too, having teeth removed. The worst part was actually the sound of one of my gums ripping as the tooth was pulled out. It wasn't at all bad as when one needle went in and was injected, it numbed the area the next needle went and therefore didn't hurt. You have to love anaelgesia. :3
Oh, and possibly my slight resistance to local anaesthetic. That was what caused me to need the extra injections. I only needed three on each side really but my mouth decided to need one extra on one side and two on the other.

Other memorable injections? Hmm, probably the flu jab and the meningitis jab in primary school! They gave us a free glass of orange juice and a biscuit for being brave young primary school children. :3!

Oh, actually, with the tuberculosis immunisation, they gave us a small little dose of the tuberculosis virus using this little dispenser. It was just gently pressed to the skin and then the health worker would push a button. Then six little sharp needles dug into for skin for a second or so. They were only about a millimetre long each. That wasn't bad either.

Yep, that's just about my full history with needles.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 25, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> No. I used to when I was younger, and I had a pretty bad experience with getting a blood test, but not anymore.
> 
> I do absolutely loathe finger pricks, though. I'm not scared of them, I just don't appreciate being stabbed in a big ball of nerve endings is all.


Finger pricks are some of the worst to me >.> I remember the first time I got one, I thought it was the blood pressure thingy. So I stuck my finger in and was all relaxed...

And then all the sudden there's this pointy thing shooting into my appendage at the worst possible moment.

No, I don't have diabetes.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. Just seeing someone being injected with a needle makes me feel sick. My last injection wasn't so bad, but I freaked out really badly before cuz I swore i could feel it inside me. ._.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 26, 2008)

I have no problem with needles themselves, but I really hate getting them stuck in my cubital fossa. It's just that particular place that bothers me. (And of course, a little while ago when I was having a blood test, they had to stab me about five times right there with the needle because they just couldn't get any blood out. And then they tried my wrist, which I didn't like much either.)

But I don't mind shots that just go in the arm. Actually, I think I mostly have a problem with needles near joints for some reason.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 26, 2008)

Cubtial fossa? That's the top of your elbow, right?
Sounds interesting. I've never had a needle put anywhere near my joints. Sometimes, to anaethatise a cow or bull, you stick a nice foot-long needle between its vertebrate bones and inject the anaesthetic there.

How's that for joint injections?


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 26, 2008)

I used to. Now I rather enjoy them.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't really care.  :3


----------



## CNiall (Dec 26, 2008)

The concept of having an injection, blood test and so on terrifies me immensely and I will do everything in my power to avoid having one. Just thinking about them makes me feel sick. :|


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 26, 2008)

I've always been fine with injections, getting blood drawn, or IVs.

I agree with MD on piercings, though.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope. I used to, but a friend of mine is type A diabetic and has to stab himself three times a day, which puts me having to have occasional shots into perspective. 

I also love giving blood because not only do you get to spend the rest of the day feeling holier-than-thou, if you run up loads of stairs or do something that the guide tells you not to do, you get the biggest and most amazing headrush/high ever XD


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 26, 2008)

I love needles =w=

I went to hospital for an overdose of iron once and I was totally fascinated by watching them take blood samples from my arm haha. Maybe because I was totally out of it but still. :v


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 27, 2008)

If I were I'd die of flu every winter, probably. On the other hand, I do not relish the thought of watching them stab me in the arm. But looking away's not really fear of needles, it's more like squeamishness at looking at sharp things plunging into your skin.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 28, 2008)

when Me and my bro got shots

me:crap crap...CRAP...hey wait its over *sighs of relief*
Jack_the_white(he is my bro):curls up in corner and cries

I may be over exagerating thou...


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I'm not really _afraid_ of them, but seeing it go in makes me sick. And I almost passed out the last time I had blood drawn...


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 28, 2008)

> if you run up loads of stairs or do something that the guide tells you not to do, you get the biggest and most amazing headrush/high ever XD


How did this happen? Did you just read the guide and go 'dammit let's find some stairs!' or something? xDD

I'm not afraid of needles as such, but I am of pain. :x


----------

